
The Overplayed, Turbohyped, and Underwhelming World of Artificial Intelligence - SirLJ
https://www.institutionalinvestor.com/article/b1g94dkzqdfk1q/The-Overplayed-Turbohyped-and-Underwhelming-World-of-Artificial-Intelligence
======
eitland
Site seems to be down. Found a copy here:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190716113112/https://www.insti...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190716113112/https://www.institutionalinvestor.com/article/b1g94dkzqdfk1q/The-
Overplayed-Turbohyped-and-Underwhelming-World-of-Artificial-Intelligence)

